# Ameracat 27 Gen II review?



## AUFAN (Jun 23, 2013)

Looking for owner reviews of one of these boats. I can't seem to find very much first hand info. Looking for handling, fuel burn with 200s or 250s, overall satisfaction, quality, etc.....thanks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

See a lot more about them on THT.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Yup, THT is the place to go. But make sure you're getting first hand information, not "bubba's buddy's cousin has one...". Lots of Ameracat fans over there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

There are a couple charter captains down in venice that run Americats and from them call them and ask them pros and cons


----------



## H2OBUG (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a gen 1 27 with twin F150 Yamahas. I went from a late model 282 Grady to the AmeraCat. No frills just pure fishing boat. The cat takes 1/3 of the time to clean up. Only complaints are the bad trim job on the rolled edge and the cheap rub rail. That has been corrected on the Gen 2. Only other issue is that the traler floats and often makes it hard to load. Plan to correct that issue this spring. Stay with the fuel tank above deck if you get a gen 2


----------

